# pregnant while on career break



## mellaw (9 Feb 2010)

Hi, I am a teacher on career break due back to work in Sept 2010. I  am due a baby in April. Can someone please point me to the relevant information or advise me re calculation of my leave. Thanks


----------



## foxylady (9 Feb 2010)

mellaw said:


> Hi, I am a teacher on career break due back to work in Sept 2010. I am due a baby in April. Can someone please point me to the relevant information or advise me re calculation of my leave. Thanks


 
If you're on career break surely you would not be entitled to any leave until you resume work at which stage you would have had the baby


----------



## Ann1 (9 Feb 2010)

Mellaw You may qualify for maternity leave entitlements. This is the link for INTO web site. 
http://www.into.ie/ROI/InformationforTeachers/LeaveofAbsence/CareerBreaks/
Item 14...Looks as if your absence on a career break does not constitute a break in service for PRSI purposes.

Ring social Welfare and ask if you qualify.
http://www.welfare.ie/EN/Schemes/BirthChildrenAndFamilies/MaternityBenefit/Pages/mb.aspx


----------



## mellaw (10 Feb 2010)

Many thanks Ann for that information. Will do so


----------

